# PGM DVD Update



## lazersteve (Jan 9, 2008)

All,

The PGM DVD is almost ready!!

I just processed some more Pt and Pd for the video and I wanted to share some pictures with you.

First some palladium ammonium chloride in the filter:

[img:608:462]http://www.goldrecovery.us/images/pd_filter2.jpg[/img]

and next some platinum ammonium chloride in the filter:

[img:510:534]http://www.goldrecovery.us/images/pt_filter.jpg[/img]

This demonstrates the distinct contrast in the colored powders produced from precipitated PGM solutions.

My next update should be to announce the completion of the PGM DVD. It's been a long road to making this monster. I apologize to every one who has been waiting all this time for the DVD. I promise you all that it will be worth the wait. 

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Jan 9, 2008)

I like the red colour of the palladium ammonium chloride


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 9, 2008)

Noxx,

Personally I like the Platinum complex. 8) 

Steve


----------



## Lou (Jan 9, 2008)

Color is interesting on it. Every time I've ever done it, the precipitate has been canary yellow. This is ammonium hexachloroplatinate, what I'm talking about.


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 10, 2008)

Lou,

Apparently the Pt salt precipitates either yellow or orange depending on the solution conditions. The salt in the photo above was precipitated from an acidic solution of Pt and Pd, with some copper. 

The nitirc acid had been evaporated off completely before dry ammonium chloride salt was added to the warm solution. The orange powder formed and was vaccum filtered out of the solution. The red powder was precipitated by adding sodium chlorate to the same solution after filtering. Both powders test according to the suspected salt (Pd= orange-brown turning to blue-green ; and Pt= Orange to coffee brown) with fresh stannous chloride. 

I followed the directions as given by Hoke and the color of the salts match her predictions.

After your post I researched google and found several references to Platinum Ammonium Chloride as both an orange and a yellow powder. Some list it as orange-yellow as this reference to C.W. Ammens publication does:

C. W. Ammen and PGM Precipitations

It's possible the orange powder forms under certain conditions and the yellow under others. Judging from the information in the Google searches I think the yellow is most likely the purer form. Hoke gives a method for purification of the powders before melting that I will perform.

Steve


----------



## Lou (Jan 10, 2008)

Hope you didn't think I was doubting you, I just meant that I've always had the yellow powder.

Nice work, looking forward to the watching the video. I think I'd like to make some vids one of these days.

Have you decided on reducing it in a certain way yet?


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 10, 2008)

Lou, 

I never take offense to an experts observations, I'd be a fool to do otherwise. Your input on my posts is always welcome. Everyone should make it a habit to double check their results. It's considered good practice in my book.

Currently the only means of reducing the powder I have is via calcining. I'd love to try the formic method, but don't have the chemicals on hand.

I wish I had more material to play with but I'm working with a very limited supply of PGMs so I'm doing the best I can.

Steve


----------



## Lou (Jan 10, 2008)

I'll see what I can do about some formic acid or perhaps borohydride if you're interested? I would think both would be a shipping issue, probably go ORM-D else that 25 dollar hazmat fee. Formic acid is iffy, I don't think there are liquids allowed in the mail anymore...


----------

